# my most recent projects



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

The big hat is for me made out of chenille - so soft.
The preemie hat is the one I made in two strands of #2 yarn and the ball is two strands of jacquard yarn as close as I could line them up to match.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the chenille one, do you know how much yarn you used? I have some left over, and was wondering if it would be enough. Any way for you to weigh the hat to see how much yarn you used?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

My handy dandy little scale says it is 72 grams. It is fairly accurate I think and I have quite a bit left so hopefully I can get a short scarf too, maybe a keyhole one.
This yarn was in a bag of millends so it only cost me $4.99 CAD when it was on sale. I made a fairly big blanket for one of my sons (he is 6'2") and had this one ball left. It is sooo soft.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

The ball was made on the 24 peg loom using double strand worsted weight Premier Yarn's Jacquard print which I lined up as best I could and it turned out pretty good pattern wise. 
I ewrapped 3 rows and lifted the botton 2 over the top one, double ewrapped for 2 rows, lifted the bottom 2 over the top one. Continued to about 3 inches and gathered off, stuffed it not too tightly and then gathered the bottom stitches. 
It is a soft ball, great for a baby. Part of my shower gift for a baby due today, but the shower is not until late April.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> My handy dandy little scale says it is 72 grams. It is fairly accurate I think and I have quite a bit left so hopefully I can get a short scarf too, maybe a keyhole one.
> This yarn was in a bag of millends so it only cost me $4.99 CAD when it was on sale. I made a fairly big blanket for one of my sons (he is 6'2") and had this one ball left. It is sooo soft.


Thanks, which loom did you use for the adult hat? I use my diet scale.(found a better use for it :wink: ) I weigh the finished project, then know if there is enough yarn to make a second one, especially for socks, so I don't have to start a new skein.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I used the 36 peg loom but it is a little loose on my head so I think the 30 peg may have been a better choice. Chenile tends to stretch widthways so I may undo this one and redo it on the 30 peg and I should have enough to turn up the brim too, although I do like the automatic curl from the stocking stitch.

The scale I have is a diet scale too.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I used the 36 peg loom but it is a little loose on my head so I think the 30 peg may have been a better choice. Chenile tends to stretch widthways so I may undo this one and redo it on the 30 peg and I should have enough to turn up the brim too, although I do like the automatic curl from the stocking stitch.
> 
> The scale I have is a diet scale too.


I just weighed my chenille, and I have 102 grams  . I made two hats with bulky(5) yarn, the first one I did on the 36 peg and it turned out kid size, so I mad another one on the 40 peg. You sure the 36 will be big enough?


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I used the 36 peg and it is too big. Chenille doesn't stretch while you are knitting but it stretches widthwise when you're done. I think that is the problem. I will let you know how it turns out on the 30 peg.
Do I see rib there? I haven't tried purl yet.
Looking at yours, it has to be either the ewrap method I use or I am doing it loose, but I didn't think I was.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I used the 36 peg and it is too big. Chenille doesn't stretch while you are knitting but it stretches widthwise when you're done. I think that is the problem. I will let you know how it turns out on the 30 peg.
> Do I see rib there? I haven't tried purl yet.
> Looking at yours, it has to be either the ewrap method I use or I am doing it loose, but I didn't think I was.


I started out doing the Knit stitch and the Purl stitch( I had first bought the adjustable sock loom, and that was how it started out, did about 8 rows and bought the round looms, and have done my sock on them instead) I don't care for the rolled brim, and most things that I knitted with needles started with the rib. The smaller hat was done with the knit stitch, the larger one was done ewrap all pegs at once. Here are the socks I did on the 24 peg. I started at the toe, then used single ewrap, made the heel, regular Knit stitch, then rib. The second picture is also done on the 24 peg, but starting with the rib and doing all Knit stitch.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I used the 36 peg and it is too big. Chenille doesn't stretch while you are knitting but it stretches widthwise when you're done. I think that is the problem. I will let you know how it turns out on the 30 peg.
> Do I see rib there? I haven't tried purl yet.
> Looking at yours, it has to be either the ewrap method I use or I am doing it loose, but I didn't think I was.


BTW, since I do a lot of ribbing, I used a paint pen to mark all my looms, then I know to Knit the odd numbers and purl the even numbers( no trying to figure out what the previous stitch was) a permanent marker wore off after a few uses. If I am doing a K2, P2 rib, I just write down which pegs are which, ie: K: 1,2,5,6,9, 10, P: 3,4,7,8,11,12 etc. so if I put down the loom I know where I am. (I am a fairly new to loom knitting)


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> > I used the 36 peg and it is too big. Chenille doesn't stretch while you are knitting but it stretches widthwise when you're done. I think that is the problem. I will let you know how it turns out on the 30 peg.
> ...


Oops, forgot the picture.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

That is a great idea, thanks. I will have to try ribbing and see how it goes.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I use nail polish dots to keep track of purl vs knit stitches on my looms- or whatever i need to have sectioned off. Then with a new project i remove dots with lil bit polish remover.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Try using masking or painters tape. Put a strip all the way around the loom, and write on it. when you no longer need the markings, just remove the tape..


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

realsilvergirl said:


> I use nail polish dots to keep track of purl vs knit stitches on my looms- or whatever i need to have sectioned off. Then with a new project i remove dots with lil bit polish remover.


I wanted the numbers so when I do socks it is easier to know which peg to turn.


----------



## delite163 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow so happy to see this category...I also loom knit. Just socks...with a KB sock loom. I love this.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to Michaels yesterday to look for sock looms - none there. Oh well. I guess I will have to order online - but I will check the LYS's first. Have to keep them in business don't we..
Needless to say, I had a purchase of just over $60 AFTER my coupons - one 40% for one at regular price and 20% off my whole purchase. I get their coupons by email now so I get extras.  
I bought the 101 One skein wonders for sock yarn. I like what I see so far. One advantage of going everywhere by bus - I don't have to watch traffic and I can persuse all that I bought on the way home. 

I also bought Impeccable yarn in burnt orange and a variegated with the same orange and I am making a blanket for my son's wedding gift. Orange is his favourite colour!! Hoping 3 balls of each is enough but at least dye lot is not as important for stripes. Making feather and fan I think.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I went to Michaels yesterday to look for sock looms - none there. Oh well. I guess I will have to order online - but I will check the LYS's first. Have to keep them in business don't we..
> Needless to say, I had a purchase of just over $60 AFTER my coupons - one 40% for one at regular price and 20% off my whole purchase. I get their coupons by email now so I get extras.
> I bought the 101 One skein wonders for sock yarn. I like what I see so far. One advantage of going everywhere by bus - I don't have to watch traffic and I can persuse all that I bought on the way home.
> 
> I also bought Impeccable yarn in burnt orange and a variegated with the same orange and I am making a blanket for my son's wedding gift. Orange is his favourite colour!! Hoping 3 balls of each is enough but at least dye lot is not as important for stripes. Making feather and fan I think.


I got the adjustable sock loom at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

We don't have Hobby Lobby here so I will have to go online if the LYS doesn't have them. I will call because if I go I will spend money I don't have to spare... I have no willpower at all..:lol:
They have the Handmaiden Sea Silk yarn there and it is calling to me.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> We don't have Hobby Lobby here so I will have to go online if the LYS doesn't have them. I will call because if I go I will spend money I don't have to spare... I have no willpower at all..:lol:
> They have the Handmaiden Sea Silk yarn there and it is calling to me.


Try amazon.com
I just went to Michael's with my 50% off today only coupon and got the Martha Stewart loom set for $20.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

That's a great price. I was looking at the set they had at our Michael's and I kinda wish I had got them with my 40% that I had on Wednesday, but I didn't so I will wait for the next coupon. 
Wasn't thinking about using those for socks - duh!! Oh well, another senior moment.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have Hobby Lobby here so I will have to go online if the LYS doesn't have them. I will call because if I go I will spend money I don't have to spare... I have no willpower at all..:lol:
> ...


Me too!! Isnt it wonderfull when they have coupon days like that!!! They had some vanna white 's Glamour marked down to 2.99 and they let me use the yarn coupon on that .. i was happy !!..lol


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

I use coupons at JoAnn's for AKBs 28", 10", adjustable, and adult sock looms and a wide verity of KK products. The coupons work on books at JoAnn's. All of the above is true for Hobby Lobby, except that HL has different plastic looms. I get the verity packs of stitch markers (the small ones) and use the pink & purple to mark the purled pegs. On using more than one yarn thread at a time the Rule is: "use two (and more) as one thread". Some times I wrap my loom by hand (fingers) and other times I (when remembered) use drink straws (You should see that collection.). I get straws from different places to get different diameters and thickness of shell. I have used straws cut in half and pen shells (trimmed and untrimmed) and all have to be made smooth and split free. I snagged my way through a project when the tools were not prepared properly! I have gone as high as 5 strands of yarn (a mix of sizes), an interesting effect, a project of two 5 wt yarns, another of a combo of a 1 & 2 wts, the most often is the 2 strands of 4 wt yarn. This is done for bulk and to create colors by mixing 2 colors. With some yarns the colors almost mix like paints others do not, so much so that you will have to prevent twists, barber poling, unless you want that effect. On a project, done on a KK long loom in double knit, twisting the yarns so color A was on top on the bottom row and color B on top on the top row, this made a reversible scarf of two different colors with accents (wrist wear) that turned out nice. This is a project done once for experience, twice for torture. Note, beads have not worked well through straws, yet. Moon loomer


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Wish we had JoAnn's here.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I cant wait for Hobby Lobby to open up here !! thats gonna be awesome !!


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

I did this one on the KK 48 peg adult hat loom, 36 peg KK loom, 24 peg KK loom, and the 12 peg KK loom, single strand of Caron Yarn rib stitch, with decreases, basket weave top, and a gold crown.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi, 
The center scarf was knit on an "Authentic Knitting Board" using the 2 over 1 stitch, ie; *Wrap board once with color "A", then wrap board again with color "A", then wrap board with color "B", knit the two A's over the B color, then wrap the board with color "B", then wrap the board with color "A", knit the two B's over the "A" color.* Repeat * ..... * to length desired, bind off , and finish or just leave it bound off. I set the knitting board at 1/2" and it should be interesting to see this stitch at 5/8ths, 3/4, or a whole inch! 
The hat, same yearn and stitch as scarf, done bottom up, on yellow KK long loom, with loom clips, to do increase and final decreases. Pom Pom done on left hand or one of my fringe boards, sorry this is a memory pattern and it faded in spots. HO HO! 
The other scarves are single stranded, on KK's yellow long loom. The left one is in Red Heart T L C "Forest" (now Love) yarn, figure 8 stitched. The right scarf was done with Red Heart's "Monet". Have fun, Moon Loomer


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the hints Moon Loomer. Your stocking cap looks very interesting. I think it should be fairly easy to transfer from one loom to another - am I right?
I don't have a 12 peg loom yet and if KK don't make them any more I will have to check Amazon or Ebay. I'll check Walmart first though.
I have used the two over one method but not using two colours separately. I will try that soon. It looks really nice.
See my ball at the beginning of the post. That was 2 strands together and it makes a fairly thick fabric.


----------

